# need info on an old smith&wesson .32 long revolver



## whitefang&buck (Feb 21, 2009)

:smt082hi, my wife and i have an old .32 smirh&wesson revolver and we are hoping that someone out there could give us some information on the gun. as far as we can tell, the latest pat. date is dec 1914, but it is hard ti read due to the fact that the top of the barrel is a bit scratched up. is the .32 long the same as a .32 magnum? and does anyone know anything about the history of these particular .32 smiths. it has a swing out cylinder , chrome or nickel plated, and has mother of pearl grips. also, would anyone know the aprox. value. thank you, tom&mary


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A photo would help.
No, .32 Long is _definitely not the same_ as .32 Magnum.
Do not try to use .32 Magnum cartridges in your old .32 Long revolver. They probably wouldn't fit into the cylinder anyway, but if they did they would create a dangerous situation.


----------

